# which magazine had the list of pubs offering overnight stay



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

One of the monthly magazines had the list of pubs offering overnight stay scheme. Anybody know which mag/month? please? Was hoping to show it to a pub owner so that he'll let me stay there as it's pretty inaccessible other wise without a driver for the return journey! Hic
Ta
Barry


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

It's Practical Motorhome. Try their web site www.practicalmotorhome.com

Edit go to Motorhome news then Pub stop info which is on right hand side of travellog page


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for that bikerbabewing!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Sadly the Caravan Club used to put lista like this in the back of the sites book. It had lists of pub sites, sites with fishing, sites on motorway services etc but they have stopped doing this now.

In practice most pub landlords will let you stop on the car park if you buy a few pints or a meal in the pub. As long as you didnt want a week or two

Phill


----------

